# Liquid Nicotine base 50/50



## Royale Vapor (23/9/14)

Hi guys n gals does any1 know where cn i get some liquid nicotine base. i was thinking of mixing my own juices pleeeez any help would b great


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Try www.skybluevaping.co.za. Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

Royale Vapor said:


> Hi guys n gals does any1 know where cn i get some liquid nicotine base. i was thinking of mixing my own juices pleeeez any help would b great


 
Welcome to the forum @Royale Vapor 

When you have a moment, please can you go introduce yourself on the introduce yourself thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-173#post-115976


Check out the Skyblue Website or chat to @Derick or @Melinda. They could possibly assist you.


----------



## Yiannaki (23/9/14)

lol @Andre you beat me to it by a few seconds


----------



## Raslin (23/9/14)

I have just received my order from Skyblue, Excellent service.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Royale Vapor (29/9/14)

Sorry peeps for not introducing myself. im new to the forum world and not sure of how things work around here. i am from johannesburg, ive been vaping for about 2 years now. havnt touched a cig since.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (29/9/14)

Royale Vapor said:


> Sorry peeps for not introducing myself. im new to the forum world and not sure of how things work around here. i am from johannesburg, ive been vaping for about 2 years now. havnt touched a cig since.


 
Welcome to the forum. Congrats on 2 years stinky free. You can Introduce yourself in this thread (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/) and then you are welcome to join all the madness that is known as ecigssa.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (29/9/14)

Royale Vapor said:


> Sorry peeps for not introducing myself. im new to the forum world and not sure of how things work around here. i am from johannesburg, ive been vaping for about 2 years now. havnt touched a cig since.


wow, two years vaping, well done!!!

which device/s are you using ?


----------



## Royale Vapor (30/9/14)

i am using the itaste 134 mini


----------



## Royale Vapor (30/9/14)

the itaste 134 mini is about the best i think. apart frm it sipping alot of the juice pretty quick its an awsome vape machine​


----------

